# Bobs Hetchins MB



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Met Bob at the Wallingford festival of cycling.
Riding his lovely patina Hetchins Magnum Bonum from 1956.
Purchased new from the Tottenham factory. It was passed to his brother who used it on his ride to school before being passed on to Bob.
Chater -Lea chainset and pedals, 5-speed Benelux gears, GB stems,bars and brakes, Normandy hubs. A much loved machine.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Velocipedist Co.



speechless?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 20, 2017)

Just found this!

Beautiful.  Rare to see an original paint example and I've always been a fan of the magnum bonum lug pattern.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 21, 2017)

Love those curly stays.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

My road bike want list is very short but one of these is on it. The other would be a pre war Bianchi in Celeste with a Cambio Corsa set-up. V/r Shawn


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow! that's a real beauty.


----------

